# Burton Cartels.



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

good bindings, i little over priced


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Hey man, I just got some cartels about a month ago, and i really like em. they're really good for everything on the mountain, cuz i like park and freeriding and they're sturdy enough to carve but forgiving enough for landing jumps or rails or whatever. the highbacks are pretty freaking tall, some people have said they're a little too tall, but personally it gives me way more control on my heel edge than any other bindings have..if you look on SierraSnowboards.com you can get them fairly cheap...I think when i bought em i got them 50 bucks less than at the stores... hope this helps


----------

